# LED's for a 2x5 closet



## sir-tokes-alot (Jul 11, 2020)

been using 400 wt HPS and wanting better lights, deciding between 600 wt HPS or LED's that equal  600 wts!! looking at these 2 from viparspectra on amazon thinking 2 600wts or 1 1000wts    


			https://www.amazon.com/VIPARSPECTRA-Newest-Dimmable-Spectrum-Hydroponic/dp/B07YWZF5ZP/ref=psdc_14252961_t3_B019ETLC7M?th=1&fbclid=IwAR0c0Mp3E8ML1zPLmWA__8ZrEoJHl7GwKuDPCfJMlwPvB6kO6PhY19erlhk
		




			https://www.amazon.com/VIPARSPECTRA-Newest-Dimmable-Spectrum-Hydroponic/dp/B07YWZF5ZP/ref=psdc_14252961_t3_B019ETLC7M?th=1&fbclid=IwAR0c0Mp3E8ML1zPLmWA__8ZrEoJHl7GwKuDPCfJMlwPvB6kO6PhY19erlhk


----------



## AladinSane (Jul 11, 2020)

IMO, use the 2  600 watt LED's as they will cover more area and if one stops working you will still have a light to use.


----------



## cardgenius (Jul 11, 2020)

Don’t go with either of those lights or anything that uses the “Blurple” LEDs. They are old, outdated and you can get much better performance for the same price. If your going to go with LED, look into units that use the full spectrum, white light LED.

Heres one from the same company. 


			https://www.amazon.com/VIPARSPECTRA-Upgraded-Spectrum-Dimmable-Hydroponic/dp/B083JVXHF6


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 11, 2020)

Card,,why are they so cheep? That would concern me a little. Im not saying your wrong,,its just the low price scares me.


----------



## AladinSane (Jul 11, 2020)

cardgenius, I agree with you about the white LED's over the blurple LED's. I did not check out the lights themselves, was only concerned with the coverage and 1 verses 2 lights. Mine are white ones by Timber LED Grow Lights.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jul 11, 2020)

Those are so cheap because the flower coverage is only a 14”x14” footprint and the ppfd is really too low to flower well. A lot of folks on here use blurple lights myself included and get good results. Look for low variation in ppfd over the light footprint and color maps showing good red and blue spectrums as well as some ir and uv light. That being said, white light LEDs are quite popular and outperform blurple lights in general. I will be buying a white light LED when one of my blurples dies.


----------



## AladinSane (Jul 11, 2020)

oldfogey8, That;s what I did was replace my failed blurple LED's with white ones. I do think that they work better throughout the growing cycles.


----------



## sir-tokes-alot (Jul 12, 2020)

cardgenius said:


> Don’t go with either of those lights or anything that uses the “Blurple” LEDs. They are old, outdated and you can get much better performance for the same price. If your going to go with LED, look into units that use the full spectrum, white light LED.
> 
> Heres one from the same company.
> 
> ...


will this be enuff for a 2x5 closet?


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jul 12, 2020)

I know you did not ask me but the flower footprint according to the data says 2’x2’ so for a 2x5’ closet you will need 3 of them. I misread it yesterday and thought it had a 14”x14” but either way it is not enough light to flower under.


----------



## cardgenius (Jul 12, 2020)

Bubbletrouble said:


> Card,,why are they so cheep? That would concern me a little. Im not saying your wrong,,its just the low price scares me.


I’d assume its because they’re not using the higher end components like Samsung chips and Mean Well drivers and being made in China. Was just throwing it out to try and match the price of the Blurples. 

Spider Farmer does use the higher end components but their fixtures are also more expensive but still made in China.

If anyone is looking for high quality LED fixtures check out Horticulture Lighting Group, Rapid LED, ChilLED, ROI, Timber LED or The Green Sunshine Company. All the of these brands are made in the USA and all use high end components. They are expensive compared to most of the Chinese Amazon stuff but you get what you pay for.


----------



## cardgenius (Jul 12, 2020)

AladinSane said:


> cardgenius, I agree with you about the white LED's over the blurple LED's. I did not check out the lights themselves, was only concerned with the coverage and 1 verses 2 lights. Mine are white ones by Timber LED Grow Lights.


I’m with you. Better coverage and if one plant out paces the others, you have the ability to raise that light separate of the other one.


----------



## cardgenius (Jul 12, 2020)

sir-tokes-alot said:


> will this be enuff for a 2x5 closet?


I’d go like oldfogey8 said and do 3 for proper coverage.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 12, 2020)

I like this one Cardgenius.








						Electric Sky 300 V3 » Wideband LED Grow Light – The Green Sunshine Company
					

Add to Cart for Volume Pricing  The Electric Sky 300 V3 (ES300 V3) is a 330W grow light designed for maximum yields in a 2x4’ to 3x5’ grow area because of its IR wideband output. It beams the intensity of sunlight on the plant canopy for peak growth performance and top-to-bottom yield.  With...




					thegreensunshineco.com


----------



## BubbaBudTender (Jul 12, 2020)

I have the Electric Sky 300v2 ,amazing light !!!


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 12, 2020)

That makes me feel better about that light. Good to know someone else is using them.


----------



## AladinSane (Jul 12, 2020)

I use 4 / 200 watt Timber LED's to cover a 3' X 7' area with great results.


----------



## cardgenius (Jul 12, 2020)

Bubbletrouble said:


> I like this one Cardgenius.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah that’s a great light from what I’ve seen. I’d love to have 2 of the ES 180s for my tent.


----------



## sir-tokes-alot (Jul 12, 2020)

thats a nice light, but well outta mt budget!  my 400wt HPS ant getting it done and is maxing out room temps and im wanting a light that do what i need if 200 bucks worth of led's wont get it done then ill go with a 600wt HPS or add another 400 wt and add more ventilation....just dont want lighting to be a limiting factor in my grows!


----------



## cardgenius (Jul 13, 2020)

sir-tokes-alot said:


> thats a nice light, but well outta mt budget!  my 400wt HPS ant getting it done and is maxing out room temps and im wanting a light that do what i need if 200 bucks worth of led's wont get it done then ill go with a 600wt HPS or add another 400 wt and add more ventilation....just dont want lighting to be a limiting factor in my grows!


I think with $300, it would be worth the switch.


----------



## RonnieB (Oct 23, 2020)

sir-tokes-alot said:


> been using 400 wt HPS and wanting better lights, deciding between 600 wt HPS or LED's that equal  600 wts!! looking at these 2 from viparspectra on amazon thinking 2 600wts or 1 1000wts
> 
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/VIPARSPECTRA-Newest-Dimmable-Spectrum-Hydroponic/dp/B07YWZF5ZP/ref=psdc_14252961_t3_B019ETLC7M?th=1&fbclid=IwAR0c0Mp3E8ML1zPLmWA__8ZrEoJHl7GwKuDPCfJMlwPvB6kO6PhY19erlhk
> ...


Check out electric sky. They're newer and i have heard nothing but wild praise. The v180 runs around $400. 2-4 plants. V300 4-8 plants and around 700$. From what i read and videos i watched. They sold me. And i read and watched a lot. They're made for 2x4 4x4 and 5x5 tents. Their coverage is the most even on the market


----------



## Conn (Oct 24, 2020)

check out migro you tube channel. theyre based in dublin. his current video on you tube is a comparison test of led lights they have the top 20 listed. im using the migro aray 240w + red in my 2x4 at the moment.


----------



## Chad.Westport (Oct 24, 2020)

@Conn I watched that yesterday, great video. I've used his videos to help guide my purchasing decisions when moving from HPS to LED. I've been curious about his lights, cool that you have one in action.


----------



## sir-tokes-alot (Jan 22, 2021)

well i waited and keep researching,..the bought 2 XS1500s and gonna go one more round in dirt,..the give NFT a go....


----------



## sir-tokes-alot (Jun 29, 2021)

well did 50 grams dry better than my best grow with the 400 wt hps! lil over 7 oz dry from a bag seed grow that i bout killed 2 weeks into flower!  been busy adding a veg room and collecting parts for a clone bucket and fixing to throw out the dirt and build a NFT set up!! got ome good strains to get some mothers going!


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 29, 2021)

Good to see ya back.


----------



## Bubba (Jun 29, 2021)

Also look at the Cocoforcannabis site's testing protocol. They test with par meter at various heights, where you can see the distribution
in various sized tents.  I have gone from 600 watt HPS (well, still have it) to Mars-Hydro SP 3000.  One per 2x4, two in 4x4. Plus I got a couple of them on sale, (and coupon from Cocoforcannabis site) for 309 each to the door.

Bubba


----------



## sir-tokes-alot (Jun 29, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> Good to see ya back.


im not a big poster,..dont ask nuttun unless i cant find it in a search! but im always lurking in the shadows!


----------



## sir-tokes-alot (Jun 29, 2021)

Bubba said:


> Also look at the Cocoforcannabis site's testing protocol. They test with par meter at various heights, where you can see the distribution
> in various sized tents.  I have gone from 600 watt HPS (well, still have it) to Mars-Hydro SP 3000.  One per 2x4, two in 4x4. Plus I got a couple of them on sale, (and coupon from Cocoforcannabis site) for 309 each to the door.
> 
> Bubba


got my SP1500s 150 each threw amazon, there on sale for 129 right now!!  bout same out put as a 300 but if one breaks i still got one till i get it fixed or replaced! very happy with them and look forward to even better results!


----------



## ChronicalClouds (Sep 30, 2021)

Final day of sale for the electric sky, just got one es180v3 for $280 n tax(orig.$420) from the sale and 5% coupon “growgreen”
From thegreensunshineco.com


----------



## Bubba (Oct 23, 2021)

ChronicalClouds said:


> Final day of sale for the electric sky, just got one es180v3 for $280 n tax(orig.$420) from the sale and 5% coupon “growgreen”
> From thegreensunshineco.com



Nice light, like some other higher end brands they use unique LED combos that use less power for more than expected light output.
several advantages, less power used, less heat and the light can be even closer to the canopy, easing height restrictions imposed when tent growing.

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Oct 23, 2021)

sir-tokes-alot said:


> got my SP1500s 150 each threw amazon, there on sale for 129 right now!!  bout same out put as a 300 but if one breaks i still got one till i get it fixed or replaced! very happy with them and look forward to even better results!


I use that same logic in 4x4 with 2 SP-3000.  Plus, one is perfect for my 4x2 tents.

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Oct 23, 2021)

ChronicalClouds said:


> Final day of sale for the electric sky, just got one es180v3 for $280 n tax(orig.$420) from the sale and 5% coupon “growgreen”
> From thegreensunshineco.com



399 on AMazon, 280? you did great...

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Oct 23, 2021)

The Mars Hydro TSL 2000 is another low cost high yield choice in 2x4 size tents.  Of course I do like the idea of two of the 1000 as well or better

If you are after a Mars Hydro 2x4 tent please be advised.  If you look on their site you will see two different 2x4 tents. on 60 inches tall one shorter, I think a few inches shorter.  BUT if you put in their search bar 2x4 hydroponic tent, for the same price, it is 71 inches tall.  I find things like that on other sites as well.  A product flat isnt on there, until you put it in their search bar.  Advanced Nutrients was like that a while back.  Could be my user error, always a distinct possibility.  I did just check out the tent thing though!

Bubba


----------

